# ARgg..customer wants material & labor calculation for bid



## adam477 (May 31, 2010)

Potential customer wants me to submit material and labor calculation and I am having trouble separating and putting a price for some of the items. This is for a new restaurant from floor drain up. In the past I've been listing items included and total total price incl labor and material on the bottom and now they want to see detailed material and labor costs of everything..is this even possible. **sigh**?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Ask them why they are needing all materials, like how many screws you will use, how many nails, etc...

I never provide breakouts except for material allowances.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Unless you need the job really bad, they have no business knowing what you make off them. Submit your bid as usual and tell them that is just the way you do it. 

Easier said then done I know but if you forget something then it will be on you.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Notwithstanding allowance items, it's none of their friggin business what you pay for materials. (And even then the only thing they need to know is retail pricing)

It sounds like they are wanting to analyze your broken out bid and see if they can get the materials cheaper on their own, then they will try to use that to negotiate a lower price.

I've gone down this road a couple times, and it never ends pretty. So I don't do it anymore. They forget about delivery, warranty, the ancillary supplies needed to install, the time you take to order it and receive it, who carries it to the location after a tailgate delivery and takes a risk if it breaks en route, etc. Supplying materials takes, risk, and work. It's perfectly legitimate to mark up materials for the reasons I stated.

I'd tell them that you don't do that unless you do some type of cost plus contract with them.


----------



## adam477 (May 31, 2010)

Exactly I will continue to do my way. Reason they want to see it that way is so they want to see what choices they have what the heck like you can choose what kind of framing materials or nails and screws or what kind of drainage system..well screw it..  haha..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

last one that wanted that, I was an A-hole and made up a bunch of stuff, like 337 2" 18ga nails at 7.83 cents each, 1 2/3 bottle glue 7.93 and so on.

The look on their face was worth it.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Get ready for the "Oh, I will pick up the materials from Home Depot." Or more like he pays, you pick up.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Misc Materials......................................$4000
Misc Labor...........................................$5400
Detailing Labor and Materials.................$8000


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

always asking for trouble that way. 
i always give my estimates for labor and rough materials included. 
finished products like fixtures either supplied by customer, or i give them an allowance. if they dont like it. goto home depot and pick up a day laborer to do the work for ya there too.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Usually when a customer asks for an itemized labor and material quote it’s going to be submitted to an insurance company or they want you to do the leg work so they can hire the 5’ fellow hanging at the corner looking for day work


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Yeah this doesn't sound good. I would decline this as a general rule, it won't go well I suspect.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> last one that wanted that, I was an A-hole and made up a bunch of stuff, like 337 2" 18ga nails at 7.83 cents each, 1 2/3 bottle glue 7.93 and so on.
> 
> The look on their face was worth it.


:clap:... bad, bad, man... :laughing:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Where's that video of the couple in the restaurant wanting to pick apart the menu prices?

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Baddad (Oct 5, 2011)

Please sign my contract before I seperate!


----------



## Builttolast (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea I know the thread is older, but I had to post . 

material - 600
Labor - 450
PITA and USRTI fees - 750

When they ask what the abbreviations are, its simple.

Pain In The A** and Undue Stress Related To Idiots :thumbup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

You could add a little sarcastic humor.

Labor, if you sign today it's free.
Material, if you sign today it's free.
Overhead, if you sign today it's free.
Profit, $180,000, that one you've got to pay, and since I'm giving you the labor, material, and overhead for free, it's only fair that you pay me the profit up front.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

How about, ask for a breakdown of one of their signature dishes at the restaurant?


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I was just about to say that- do they break down the direct costs for their menu items? I don't think so....


----------



## jarhunter (Oct 17, 2011)

How is this any different than a GC asking for the same information?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

jarhunter said:


> How is this any different than a GC asking for the same information?


It's not. And a GC is no more entitled to a breakdown than a HO.


----------

